
The Dark Art of Mastering Music - 6stringmerc
http://pitchfork.com/features/article/9894-the-dark-art-of-mastering-music/
======
6stringmerc
A neat read I think, even touches on LANDR, a new-ish and pretty compelling
service.

I do take such an article with a grain of salt though, because a lot of the
"tightest" sounding music since 2010 - in my PERSONAL opinion - is in drum &
bass and, more than likely, not run through too much outboard gear like is
romanticized here. Smart routing in Ableton and into iZotope isn't outside the
reach of intelligent, determined artists and producers of many stripes.

I just tend to think "Oh, yeah Grimes sounds pretty good, so does Radiohead,
but compared to what's happening in a Netsky or Camo & Krooked track, just
different ballparks altogether." Like I said, that's me and my ears.

